# Illegal immigrants caught sabotaging American train tracks



## GoldenSpike (Mar 3, 2010)

*Link*


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 3, 2010)

> March 3, 2010 (MMD Newswire) -- Americans for Legal Immigration PAC is requesting that Federal authorities charge the illegal aliens caught stealing over 500 railroad spikes in North Carolina with terrorism charges, since they entered America illegally and worked to sabotage train tracks in a way that could have resulted in mass casualties.


While its not been reported to the general public it is being posted all over in blogs etc. *The Americans for legal immigrants* want the obama administration to admit its failure to protect our boarders from illegal immigrants.(*THAT IS NOT MY OPINION THAT'S THERE'S*)


----------



## GoldenSpike (Mar 3, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> > March 3, 2010 (MMD Newswire) -- Americans for Legal Immigration PAC is requesting that Federal authorities charge the illegal aliens caught stealing over 500 railroad spikes in North Carolina with terrorism charges, since they entered America illegally and worked to sabotage train tracks in a way that could have resulted in mass casualties.
> 
> 
> While its not been reported to the general public it is being posted all over in blogs etc. They want the obama administration to admit its failure to protect our boarders from illegal immigrants


That's why the internet is a threat to the Left: Truth and Reality.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 3, 2010)

GoldenSpike said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > > March 3, 2010 (MMD Newswire) -- Americans for Legal Immigration PAC is requesting that Federal authorities charge the illegal aliens caught stealing over 500 railroad spikes in North Carolina with terrorism charges, since they entered America illegally and worked to sabotage train tracks in a way that could have resulted in mass casualties.
> ...


That may be the funniest thing that I've read all day.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 3, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> > March 3, 2010 (MMD Newswire) -- Americans for Legal Immigration PAC is requesting that Federal authorities charge the illegal aliens caught stealing over 500 railroad spikes in North Carolina with terrorism charges, since they entered America illegally and worked to sabotage train tracks in a way that could have resulted in mass casualties.
> 
> 
> While its not been reported to the general public it is being posted all over in blogs etc. They want the obama administration to admit its failure to protect our boarders from illegal immigrants


Man, that's pretty off the wall. Anything else you want to take out on him wile you're at it?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 3, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > > March 3, 2010 (MMD Newswire) -- Americans for Legal Immigration PAC is requesting that Federal authorities charge the illegal aliens caught stealing over 500 railroad spikes in North Carolina with terrorism charges, since they entered America illegally and worked to sabotage train tracks in a way that could have resulted in mass casualties.
> ...


I stubbed my toe this morning, I'm pretty sure that it's Obama's fault.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 3, 2010)

Ryan said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > amtrakwolverine said:
> ...


:lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 3, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > amtrakwolverine said:
> ...


BS. You edited that in _after_ I posted.

If that's not truly your view then I apologize, but you should have been clearer up front, then not tried to cover your tracks later.


----------



## rrdude (Mar 3, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > PetalumaLoco said:
> ...



Hmmm, hmmm, hmmm, don'tcha just love those little date/time stamps..........................


----------



## AlanB (Mar 3, 2010)

That wasn't his opinion, he was indeed just reposting something in the blog.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 3, 2010)

AlanB said:


> That wasn't his opinion, he was indeed just reposting something in the blog.


I can see that now. Wasn't plain earlier today.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 3, 2010)

I have never heard of the company "Mass Media Distribution." What they appear to be is a company that releases anyone who is interested in paying them's press releases. In otherwords, they are NOT an investigative reporting unit. They are a mouthpiece. Who gave them that press release? An organization called "Americans for Legal Immigration PAC", who apparently have a vested interest in removal of illegal aliens.

Thus: Your source has the credibility of a barker at a carnival selling people on the woman who turns into a gorilla.

If you wish to say thing about how the internet is a threat with "Truth and reality", please provide an unbiased source. Not some nonsense released by some vested interest. Its as silly as you taking for Gospel whatever I say about George Warrington. I hated the man. Everything I say about him is filtered through that hatred. I don't pretend to be an unbiased source on him.

I'm not saying that your story is or isn't a good reason for not allowing illegal aliens. I'm just saying your source doesn't have the credibility to influence the opinion of me, or anyone else who bothers to diligently investigate the basis for their opinions.


----------



## jis (Mar 4, 2010)

I think this thread needs some Popcorn! Here... Popcorn anyone? :lol:

Here .... Popcorn..... Popcorn!


----------



## lthanlon (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's the story as reported by a North Carolina newspaper. Regardless of where one stands on immigration and the Obama administration, we can all agree that pulling up spikes from an active rail line is a criminal act.


----------



## jis (Mar 4, 2010)

lthanlon said:


> Here's the story as reported by a North Carolina newspaper. Regardless of where one stands on immigration and the Obama administration, we can all agree that pulling up spikes from an active rail line is a criminal act.


Pulling up spikes from tracks is a very bad thing and should be stopped. It is tantamount to an act of sabotage.

My popcorn comments was not about the core subject matter but the direction that the thread appeared to have taken with people sniping at each other. 

Irrespective of whether illegal immigrants or not, I wonder if their primary motivation was making some money selling the spikes as scrap, or it was actually causing a derailment. It could be one or the other or both, but we do not know for sure from what has been reported in main line press so far.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 4, 2010)

I would imagine they were looking for easily accessible scrap metal rather than trying to derail a freight... it would take a lot of planning and attract a lot of attention to do so...


----------



## lthanlon (Mar 4, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> I would imagine they were looking for easily accessible scrap metal rather than trying to derail a freight... it would take a lot of planning and attract a lot of attention to do so...


Selling spikes and plates for scrap seems to be fairly common.


----------



## jis (Mar 4, 2010)

lthanlon said:


> Selling spikes and plates for scrap seems to be fairly common.


Indeed! If that is indeed the case in this case, then it suggests to me that the phrase used by ALIPAC as quoted by the original poster in the title of this thread was unnecessarily sensational, as was the content of the article pointed to in the OP.


----------



## alanh (Mar 5, 2010)

ALIPAC wants to make sure railroad spikes are only stolen by American citizens.


----------

